# Need advice about soap molds



## ilovetodig

What can be used for soap molds? Can metal or glass baking pans be used and will they work?


----------



## kidsngarden

Have to be sure to line the metal ones so they don't react with the lye (unless they are stainless) Really you have to line anything you use.

I spent a good year using boxes lined with freezer paper in the beginning. That's your best bet and better than glass as they have some flex. you can also use silicone bakeware. Anything will work really - tupperware or whatever. PVC pipe too! 

Bethany


----------



## kesoaps

I'd avoid metal as there could be a reaction with the lye. Glass won't be easy to remove your soap.

Cardboard boxes are excellent choices; just line them with freezer paper so the oils don't seep out. Silicone baking pans are another fun way to go. And PVC...

Heh...Kids and I have the same ideas! (She's brilliant, you know...)


----------



## swamp_deb

You can also use a small wood drawer if you line it with a garbage bag or freezer paper. My first soap mold was a dishpan lined with a trash bag using a recipe from Miller's site that made 8 lbs of soap.


----------



## Spinner

I've used lots of things as soap & candle molds. I like to make difference shapes and sizes for individual bars of soap. Some things I've used are tuna cans, sardine cans, plastic containers that don't melt (I've melted a few so be sure they are heavy plastic), Some candy molds will work but some are to thin. I've made molds using strips of cardboard cut 2" wide, then shape them any way you want and tape the ends together. When you line them with paper or plastic they make a good mold for one or two uses. You can put anything in the mold to make a design on the soap. I've used leaves, berries, toys, etc. I've also used the bottoms of cut bottles, cans, and even lids. One of my favorite ways to make soaps is to buy rose petals and dip them. They make great single use petals that look nice in a pretty candy dish by the sink (I usually get 3 or 4 uses from a petal). They are also good to keep in a small zip lock baggie for use when traveling. 

When I want to make plain bars of soap I line a box with plastic and pour it in. It can be cut into squares, rectangles, triangles, or any shape you can cut. I use a heated knife to cut so it melts thru the soap and leaves a smoother edge.

I prefer to make designer soaps so I go for lots of different molds instead of a single large mold.


----------



## kesoaps

Oh...and candy molds, too!



> It can be cut into squares, rectangles, triangles, or any shape you can cut. I use a heated knife to cut so it melts thru the soap and leaves a smoother edge.


Or cookie cutters.


----------



## homebody

Can anyone tell me if you have to line it or spray before using? Thanks


----------



## MaineFarmMom

I lined it with butcher paper, wax side in. I hate pvc molds. Swearing, freezing and banging never loosened the soap enough to get it out easily. Once it's out though, the bars are uniformly shaped. I didn't like having to put them on the drying racks. Without a flat side they didn't stand up well.

Pringles cans are great round molds. I put a round disk of butcher paper on the bottom and line the sides.


----------



## kidsnchix

I use a 3" PVC mold and all I do is very lightly rub the insides with a little vaseline and if it still doesn't come out, I just put it in the freezer for about an hour.

RoseKYTN


----------



## oberhaslikid

I now make small batches so I can make different kinds.I use the Little Ceasars dog food containers and I saw the Other day a pack of 4 AA bateries the plastic they came in would make a great massage bar type.If you would like to try the Dog food containers I have some extras If you want for the postage.


----------

